# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Een platte buik,iemand tips?

## MelanieC

Hallo, 
Het is weer zomer en dus weer bikini-tijd..
Enn.. ik voel me niet zo prettig met een buikJE..  :Wink: 
En ik moet ook catwalk lopen in korte topjes en bikini...

Heeft er iemand tips? :EEK!:   :Confused:  


Gr, Melanie..

----------


## Petra717

veel buikspier oefeningen... ennn opdrukken, veel skaten...

----------


## Petra717

en gezond eten, veel water drinken.. koffie laten staan

----------


## Nora

De beste buikspieren om je onderbuik platter te maken is om te liggen op de grond. Benen in de lucht en je heupen naar boven drukken. Dit doe je namenlijk met je onderbuik. Succes ermee.

----------


## Prevent Care

Beste Melanie,

Een platte buik bereik je door suikers en lege koolhydraten zoals witmeelproducten dus ook pasta's te laten staan.
Ook in frisdranken zitten veel suikers en ijs niet te vergeten.
Deze aanpassing in de voeding is te ondersteunen met een supplement wat vet verbrandt en spieren opbouwt.
Als orthomoleculair geneeskundige begeleid ik mensen in mijn praktijk die weer bikini-proof willen worden.

Rian Bruijne 
Prevent Care

----------


## miss pinguin

> en gezond eten, veel water drinken.. koffie laten staan


koffie laten staan ?
ik wist niet dat je daar dik van werd ..

----------


## sietske763

ff nieuws in deze vergane post,
heel goed nieuws!!!
ben aan het lijnen, normaal gaan de kilo,s er eerst af waar ik het niet wil, gezicht ed
nu zag ik bij de modifast(vroeger een ziekenhuis produkt)
een doosje pillen staan van modifast, op de verpakking staat PLATTE BUIK, en in de bijsluiter dat de kilo,s rond buik en taille weggaan.
ik geloofde er natuurlijk niets van maar weet wel dat modifast niet kan maken om zo maar wat in de winkelschappen te zetten.
ik heb ze gekocht, 12 euro, en tot mijn grote verbazing...................3 kilo afgevallen en heb weer taille terwijl mn gezicht hetzelfde is gebleven........echt waar, ik die zoveel geld uitgaf voor vetburners etc........heb nu dus echt iets gevonden wat werkt
ik plaats mijn ervaring maar hier als het ergens anders moet dan moeten jullie(lieve moderators) het maar ff verplaatsen

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hey, 

@ sietske fijn om te lezen!!!! Waar heb je dat gekocht miss ook wel iets voor mij. Aangezien ik zovaak op de weegschaal sta en tot grote teleurstelling nooit iets afval. Ook al vinden andere mensen dat ik niet moet gaan afvallen maar nog 2 of 3 kilotjes der af mag nog wel. 

heeft iemand ook nog een tip om van je vetbultjes die je bij je heupen hebt zitten af te komen? Wil dat zoooo graag kwijt ze zijn zo lelijk 

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## sietske763

ha jorien,
ik heb het bij een grote AH winkel gekocht, bij de reform afdeling.
het werkt niet alleen voor afvallen maar voor de probleemzones en die zijn vaak bij buik en taille.
dus als jij bv je benen te dik vindt helpt dit niet want mn benen zijn niet dunner geworden.
als je echt helemaal wilt afvallen zonder hongergevoel moet je atkins proberen, daar val je snel vanaf en als je het blijft doen in fase 4 dan kom je ook niet meer aan.
en dat heb ik ook zelf ondervonden

----------


## dolfijnjorien

hey hoi, 

Waat kun je die atkins kopen dan? Ook bij de AH? Of ook gewoon bij een gezondheidswinkel, maar hoeveel val je der ongeveer vanaf dan? Want denk dat wanneer ik snel tegen ondergewicht aan kom. 

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## sietske763

als je snel tegen ondergewicht aan zit moet je dit niet volgen er zijn dan meerdere opties die veel beter zijn,
dan gewoon minder eten maar wel 3 hoofdmaaltijden en 3 x een tussendoortje(bv plak ontbijtkoek)er zijn genoeg slankclubjes die gezonde recepten hebben en waar je gewoon 1 kilo per week afvalt.
dit is een crash dieet, ik volg het even omdat ik in zeer korte tijd een aantal kilo,s kwijt moet.
deze post ging van mij uit om mensen te helpen om niet nutteloze kilo,s af te vallen maar juist de probleemzomes waar 40 plussers zo vaak last van hebben.
dus ik zou zo zeggen; eet gewoon wat minder en hou je verbranding op gang!
gr

----------


## sietske763

alweer een kilo buik vet minder!!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hey hoi, 

Nou minder eten is denk ik ook geen optie want ik eet maar 2 tot 3 broodjes per dag. En ook 's avonds en tussendoortjes eet ik ook niet zit te veel suiker in hihi. Maar volgens mij mag ik niet zo zeuren over mijn gewicht als ik andere mensen hoor. 

Weet jij trouwens hoe je het beste je bmi kan berekenen? Want ik heb dat wel eens op internet gedaan maar de ene site zegt dit en de andere site zegt dat. 

Fijnnnnn dat je alweer een kilo eraf hebt!! :Big Grin:  

Liefs,
Jorientjeeeee

----------


## Agnes574

Zal 's kijken voor die Modifast-pillen... waar zou ik die kunnen kopen in België??
Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

ik weet niet of ze in belgie een AH winkel hebben en zoja geen idee of het daar in de schappen ligt,
ik kom net terug van de grootste supermarkt van onze stad en die hadden ze niet,
miss bestellen bij apotheek??
modifast ziekenhuis dieet werd volgens mij ook wel buiten NL gedaan en als dat bij jullie bekend is kan je zeker laten bestellen, lijkt mij

----------


## petra40

zelf had ik na 3 bevallingen ook absoluut geen mooie buik meer.
ben op advies de trainingen gaan doen op http://www.paypro.nl/producten/Strak...bell/633/11040 en moet zeggen dat deze werkelijk goed hebben geholpen!
hoop dat jullie hier ook iets aan hebben.mvg petra

----------


## karelm

Heeft die modifast blijvende resulaten wanneer je de pillen ook niet meer neemt?

----------


## Merpay

Ik kwam deze workout tegen op het internet: Kettlebell Workout. Schijnt heel goed te werken

----------

